# Stick It Anchor Pins



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Just reading the latest Panhandle Magazine and saw an ad for Stick It Anchor Pins. Has anyone used them? If so, any comments? I see that SOS Marine out of Navarre is listed as a retailer for the product, maybe they can chime in and give us some feedback. Thanks.

KsB


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

the stick it pin is just that a pin. I am a dealer for the superstick. come by and take a look at one,, you can also click the link in my signiture to check them out,,,


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Is yours an anchor type stick? 

KsB


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

the Stick-It anchor pins are really, really awesome. Plus, they're about $900 cheaper than a power-pole. A comparable product is the Wang Anchor. Google either for all of the details. A buddy of mine has a 7' Stick-It and it holds his 22' Pathfinder just fine.

The Superstick is more of a push-pole, thingee. It DOES have an sharp anchor point that can be added to it; but, for a stealthy product you really can't go wrong with the Stick-It or Wang Anchor - unless you go power pole.

Of course, if you're REALLY cheap just cut a 45 degree angle in one end of a 6' - 7' piece of PVC pipe. and put a "T" on the other end and put a piece of rope through it. That's what I did and it works great in the soft muddy bottoms in the rivers, but it sucks on a grass bottom like in the sound.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

60Htz,

Thanks for the info--just what I was looking for. I went to the Wang site and saw great ideas to possibly create my own before spending too much cash. 

KsB


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I made one out of 3/4 inch PVC and it works great. Just put a tee and two caps on one end for a handle.


----------

